# yup another usb device not recognized in vista?



## minimaxa (Apr 23, 2007)

sorry to hassle you guys with another usb question although this one has me stumped and you are smarter than me so here is my story, any reg edits, proper driver solutions or device manager tweaks etc are appreciated. thanks!

my usb wireless ms 4000 mouse sometimes is not recognised in vista ultimate it is an intermitten problem and works for a day then after shutdown does not come back on and then you delete all of the drivers and then it works for the day etc etc. the system gives you that "dow dun" sound then the usb device is not recognised pop up is seen without a solution.

this is what i have tried so far:

reinstalled both ultimate and on premium with no difference

deleted both drivers and all usb host controllers and usb hubs.(vista quickly reinstalls these drivers from windows32 file though)

replaced battery on usb mouse

tried in all 6 usb ports

taken out power plug and notebook battery

installed latest ms ps/2 vista mouse driver

the funny thing is my usb flash drive and usb cable modem both work like champions never ever failing?

system set up
dell 9300 notebook
512 ram ddr
7200 80 gig hd
1.6 centrino cpu


----------



## linfin (Apr 29, 2007)

Have you tried downloading BIOS updates from your laptop/PC manufacturer? I suddenly started having a "USB device not recognized" problem, but when I downloaded a BIOS update from my laptop manufacturer's tech site, I no longer had any problem. Your manufacturer's site (HP, Toshiba, whatever) might have BIOS updates for Vista.


----------



## minimaxa (Apr 23, 2007)

im using a dell 9300 laptop with bios version a05 the latest one.

i think from what dell has said it is an issue with ricoh and microsoft with no known eta on a driver update for usb?


----------



## mjantz (May 1, 2007)

I am having the EXACT same problem. Any known solution would be greatly appreciated.

Oh btw, I am using a Logitech V200 wireless mouse on a Dell Inspiron E1705 Notebook running on vista.


----------



## purge98 (Jun 23, 2007)

I have a Logitech Cordless Mouseman Optical mouse.

I have exactly the same problem. Mouse will be recognised by Vista 32bit about 60% of the time but others I have to pull the USB plug out and reinsert. 

It is doing my head in.

Does Microsoft know about this Visat bug?


----------



## banisters_mind (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm gonna kick off this thread again and relay to you all my experience from just this morning.

I have a Dell XPS M1530 running Vista Home Premium (32 bit). I also own a HP iPaq rx4540 running Windows Mobile 5. Until this morning, I was effortlessly syncing my pda with my laptop daily. Now, all of a sudden I am getting the "USB device not recognized" message. 

I have tried all the basic measures (following through on the Windows efforts to find the driver, navigating to the system32 folder - where, I might add - it says it finds the driver, but can't install it, to using the original disc that came with my iPaq to try and install the driver from there). All to no avail.

Hoping there might be someone out there whose encountered this and can help me...


----------

